

Apple to livestream its Sept. 1 event - ssclafani
http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/31/apple-to-livestream-its-fall-event/

======
dlsspy
Interesting sales tactic. Make people go buy your products to find out which
of your products you've just obsoleted.

------
houseabsolute
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1651240>

